# White or Ford



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I currently have a White 2-85. Rear end was just gone through, so I know it will be good for a long time. 42xx hours. Cab with heat.

I don't do any row crops. Just hay, and small manure spreader.

There is a Ford 6610 II for sale with 23xx hours, original paint, nice tires, cab with heat and A/C, 3 remotes, dual PTO - very reasonable price.

I'm really tempted to sell mine and buy this Ford. And I have a guy interested in mine and a favorable price as well.

Any complaints on 6610 series II? It's a 1991 model I think. Is it big enough to run a round baler? 4x5 max bale size.

Regular use is 9' haybine, rake, tedder, and small square baler.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Both are good tractors, I'm not sure you're gaining anything.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> Both are good tractors, I'm not sure you're gaining anything.


He's gaining A/C with the Ford


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Is the A/C out on the White or did it never have it? Fixing is usually much cheaper than adding it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Does the Ford have dual power?


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

6610 will do any of the tasks listed.72hp PTO 268 ci engine. If yours has the 18 speed hydraulic shift,you'll miss it if the 6610 doesn't have dual power.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

unless your in Alaska I would take the AC but you are in Canada so AC may not be as big of a deal.  less hours of unknown use or more hours of known abuse. It is a good problem to have


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

It does have the dual power. A/C would be nice, My 2-85 never had A/C. If I prop the door open and all the windows it is bearable.

I've never operated a Ford, I'm assuming it would quite a bit more nimble?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Go for it. You'll be more productive and enjoy an otherwise difficult, demanding occupation. Safer and more healthy, too not breathing in all the dust, spores, etc.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Beav said:


> unless your in Alaska I would take the AC but you are in Canada so AC may not be as big of a deal.  less hours of unknown use or more hours of known abuse. It is a good problem to have


Last I heard Mn is in the USA,lol  .But sometimes it does feel like Canada.

The OP is from Watertown,Mn

But during hay season it can get hot and muggy


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Air sounds appealing.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Air sounds appealing.


^^^^^ and there you have it ---- from yet another Canadian!!!!!   

(sorry, I couldn't help myself) 

73, Mark


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

You already know, what you have, with your White. You said, the rear end, has been gone through. If it was me, I'd stick it out, with the White. Who knows, what yiu might be going through, with the Ford. Yes, I agree, the A/C, would be nice. I have a 2-70 White, a d without the blower, it would be Unbareable, in the Cab, I have it going Full Blast, with the Windows, and Doors shut, while I'm working with the tractor.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

As long as I can prop the door open while im cutting or raking it's not too bad without A/C. I just spent the afternoon in a 1086 and the A/C isn't working, that was miserable. Not because of the hear but the dust. I was absolutely covered along with everything in the cab. I finally shut the back window and roasted.

If I get a good offer I'd probably take it assuming the ford is as nice as it looks. But I'm fine keeping the white as well. Something a little more nimble would be nice as well since I do odd fields and have small equipment.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Even better. 2 is better than 1


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Even better. 2 is better than 1


Thought about that as well, but can't afford it. And I need to keep reminding myself not to get into the equipment/hay business. I want to keep my focus on livestock and have the minimum amount of good working depreciating iron.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I was looking at the wrong post but Mn and Canada have the same two seasons winter and the 4th of July


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

I've got a 6600 ford it's been a great tractor although it is open station a/c sure would be nice. I may be a bit biased though we are all blue here with the exception of my grandpa's john deere.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

kyfarmboy said:


> I've got a 6600 ford it's been a great tractor although it is open station a/c sure would be nice. I may be a bit biased though we are all blue here with the exception of my grandpa's john deere.


I farmed a lot of years with a 6600 and a 5200 row crop tractor. Running two 5610S's now.

Later! OL J R


----------



## mark-east-tn (Aug 28, 2016)

I farm with Allis's and fords, neighbors have a 6610 ser. 2 and I absolutely love that tractor heat and air and plenty of power to do what ever you want to do . Not real bad on fuel and we put about 250-300 rolls of hay in barn with it every year easy to see out of and very dependable even with 45xx hours , It has a ford loader that's real strong and balanced out good for that size tractor .


----------

